# Suche S7 zu Testzwecken



## Mobi (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand vielleicht zufällig eine S7 mit Ethernetanschluss  "rumliegen". Ich bräuchte mal eine zu Testzwecken, um die Kommunikation  zwischen einer S7 und einem ILC (Phoenix) zu testen. Nach ca. 3-4 Wochen  bekommt derjenige sie auch wieder heil zurück.
Wenn das jemand macht, kann er sich dann bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juni 2011)

Und du meinst jetzt wirklich, dass ich mich im KNX-Forum Anmelde, nur um dir ne P.N. zu senden? 

Ich hätte hier diverse CPU 416-2 mit CP 443-1 rumliegen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Mobi (21 Juni 2011)

Nein brauchst du nicht. 

Danke schonmal. Diese Kombi würde ich auch nehmen wenn niemand was direktes hat. Nur müsste ich dann andere FB's nehmen, als vorgeschrieben. Aber das macht nix. Ich werde dann ggf. auf dich zurückkommen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht zufällig eine S7 mit Ethernetanschluss "rumliegen". Ich bräuchte mal eine zu Testzwecken, um die Kommunikation zwischen einer S7 und einem ILC (Phoenix) zu testen. Nach ca. 3-4 Wochen bekommt derjenige sie auch wieder heil zurück.
> Wenn das jemand macht, kann er sich dann bitte per PN melden.


 

Und die Firma Phönix hat so etwas nicht "rumliegen" ??? Ich kann es kaum glauben !!!!!


----------



## Mobi (21 Juni 2011)

Hab grad Urlaub, geht also nicht so einfach. Und wir setzen m.E. Siemens garnicht ein. Jedenfalls wenn ja, wüsste ich nicht wo. Wir setzen zu 99% unsere Produkte ein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> Hab grad Urlaub, geht also nicht so einfach. Und wir setzen m.E. Siemens garnicht ein. Jedenfalls wenn ja, wüsste ich nicht wo. Wir setzen zu 99% unsere Produkte ein.


 

Soviel zum Thema Tellerrand und drüberblicken  ...


also... ich hätte hier ne 3152DP und nen CP341-1 da.  Kannst du leihweise haben......


----------

